# boosting vq35de



## phillyguerrilla (May 11, 2005)

i've been looking around to find a sc or tc kit for the 2005 frontier and closest i found is the stillen kit for the 2005+ titan.

does anyone know if there are any "bolt-on" kits for the frontier?

if there isnt, will the kits for the 350z/g35 fit with little fabrication since they're the same motors?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, for one thing, they're really not the same motors. Yours is a VQ40DE. Different cams and probably heads. Depending on the room in the engine bay and routing of piping, I'd say I highly doubt any G35/Z33 kit will fit without some major modification


----------

